# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New setup



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

Tomorrow I'm setting up a new tank for a client.
It's a 90 gallon tank with two 55 watt PC bulbs for lighting.
The substrate is going to be Profile.
Filtering is with a Rena Filstar XP 3.
Fish are a varienty of tetras, a couple of angels, and 2 balas.
Plants that are for sure at the moment:
algae balls
Crypt balansae
Ecchinodorus 'red flame'
Tiger lotus (floating leaves)
Anubias
Java fern

That's the short list. I may bring along a couple of more plants.
I'll post pics of the initial setup, and then get some feedback from everyone on what they'd do to improve the tank.
If anyone has plant suggestions, send the over.









Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

Tomorrow I'm setting up a new tank for a client.
It's a 90 gallon tank with two 55 watt PC bulbs for lighting.
The substrate is going to be Profile.
Filtering is with a Rena Filstar XP 3.
Fish are a varienty of tetras, a couple of angels, and 2 balas.
Plants that are for sure at the moment:
algae balls
Crypt balansae
Ecchinodorus 'red flame'
Tiger lotus (floating leaves)
Anubias
Java fern

That's the short list. I may bring along a couple of more plants.
I'll post pics of the initial setup, and then get some feedback from everyone on what they'd do to improve the tank.
If anyone has plant suggestions, send the over.









Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

James,
Is it going to be a "natural" tank on the basis of low light level? Could you elaborate on the purpose of the new tank?


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

It's just barely going to break 1WPG, so it's what I'd consider low light.
I don't really have a purpose behind it, as it's a clients tak. But this is my first use of PC lighting, so I want to see how they work (10,000K bulbs) compared to NO.
I'm also going to try again at fertilizing a low light tank. Something I really don't have a great track record at.

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

James,

Along with the Java fern and Anubias nana/barteri I would recommend Vesicularia dubyana. What's that "algae balls"?
Waiting for your pics.


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

There will definatley be some java moss in there. It's always attached to the java ferns roots.
The algae balls are cladophora algae. They grow in a ball, don't spread, and just look cool.

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## james_uk (Mar 20, 2003)

I thought 10,000k were for marine tanks


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

10,000K work very well over planted tanks. The GE 9325K (I think that's the one) is quite popular.

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

James,

I've got a 55w PC over my 20g Natural tank and it works really well. In fact, stemplants are growing better in there than in any other tank I've had. The others are doing well too, you should have good luck with PCs on this tank.

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

The tank took a bad turn in the guise of mis identified apple snails that the owner bought. Thought he was getting P bridgesii, got P canninunculata. All but the java fern and the sword were devoured.
He'll hopefully be replanting soon.
I'm putting a new 55 watt PC 10000K bulb on one of my regular clients 33 gallon. I'll have pics of the progress of that one going up soon.

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------

